# BBQ Sauce and Dry Rub Recipes



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Lets hear them!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

am interested in all brown sugar based BBQ sauce recipes...


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2016)

Very good suggestion by @USMC615 to add dry rubs to the list. Please share up what you put into your dry rubs!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 27, 2016)

paprika, for sure! ~


----------



## thooks (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a subject I know a little about....


These are some basic rub recipes that I will share.

This is good for pork (butts, ribs)

5 tablespoons white sugar
2 tablespoons brown sugar, paprika
1.5 tablespoons: Cumin, Garlic Powder, Dry Mustard, Table salt
1 tablespoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon black pepper, ground chilies (ancho, etc....whatever you can find....NOT "Chili Powder")
1/2 teaspoon cayenne and white pepper

Mix/blend well. This will season two 8-10 lb butts or 4-5 slabs of ribs. I like to trim and season and let it sit in the fridge overnight or at least 6 hours.


This is good for a brisket or a large beef roast on the smoker

1 tablespoon black pepper, cumin, chili powder, garlic powder, salt, cumin, dry mustard, paprika
2.5 tablespoons of coffee (ground, un-used beans)


----------



## svk (Feb 3, 2016)

thooks said:


> This is a subject I know a little about....
> 
> 
> These are some basic rub recipes that I will share.
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't know what the recipe is but this is the best BBQ sauce I've ever eaten. It's made by a guy I work with and his late father crafted it years ago while he ran a BBQ joint famous for it's BB ribs. I have only tried the medium and it is delicious. Thick,sweet, savory, spicy and packed w flavor so a little goes a long way. Bo is working on getting it into stores right now and it seems to be an uphill battle. I told him he should go on the Shark Tank show w it.

http://bos-kicking-bbq.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## stillhunter (May 27, 2016)

Not my rub recipe............I just tweeked it...............................

Chef Paul Prudommes Blackened Steak Magic is good stuff, but I don't care for the fennel seeds in the rub. They stick in my teeth and have a strong, black liquorice like flavor that overpowers the rest of the flavorful rub when I bite into them w about every bite........................
so I pour the whole jar through a wire mesh strainer/sifter and shake the fine spice onto a paper plate and remove the seeds. Then pour the ground spices back in the jar. What's left is a very fine very potent spice w a little kick, a skant dusting adds alot of flavor to anything. This stuff is great on about any kind of meat grilled, smoked, fried, broiled or baked, also good sprinkled on before or after cooking veggies, soups, etc. and any type of dish w tomato sauce, It's awesome sprinkled on pizza!!


----------



## svk (May 27, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> Not my rub recipe............I just tweeked it...............................
> 
> Chef Paul Prudommes Blackened Steak Magic is good stuff, but I don't care for the fennel seeds in the rub. They stick in my teeth and have a strong, black liquorice like flavor that overpowers the rest of the flavorful rub when I bite into them w about every bite........................
> so I pour the whole jar through a wire mesh strainer/sifter and shake the fine spice onto a paper plate and remove the seeds. Then pour the ground spices back in the jar. What's left is a very fine very potent spice w a little kick, a skant dusting adds alot of flavor to anything. This stuff is great on about any kind of meat grilled, smoked, fried, broiled or baked, also good sprinkled on before or after cooking veggies, soups, etc. and any type of dish w tomato sauce, It's awesome sprinkled on pizza!!


I love that stuff!


----------



## IyaMan (May 28, 2016)

I once bought a jar of molasses thinking it'd taste smooth and sweet, kind of like maple syrup. Cracked it open to put it on some pan cakes. But boy, was I wrong...

BUT, in searching for something do with it (this was back in the pre-internet early-90s) I stumbled upon a BBQ sauce recipe using it in a cookbook. AWESOME!!! Such a pure, tangy taste! I still make variants of it every now and then whenever I can get a jar (but its not so common here in Japan. Actually, I have to get it abroad)

So in my mind, any good BBQ sauce would have to have molasses.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 31, 2016)

sometimes I smoke ribs or brisket, sometimes I just buy it. usually same 'hole-in-wall' place. awesome food. hickory smoked. they always give some bbq sauce with whatever one buys. I never use it, always redo it... bit too vinegar based, I make my own (ketchup bottle)... that stuff with some vanilla ice cream, so good, would make a killer shake! lol ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 9, 2016)

finally got around to making the revised version of this bbq sauce that is vinegar based...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 9, 2016)

mixed in all my ingrediants... then added a couple of tablespoons of brown sugar...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 9, 2016)

turned out very good, happy with the changes. not too fond of vinegar based bbq sauce... only in a worst case scenario for me... and then iffy at best. but this stuff very nice... would make a killer shake or go well over ice... .

just like in the bottle on L, filled right up to top a new bottle from the modded batch.


----------



## svk (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks awesome! I love a vinegar sauce!


----------



## svk (Oct 10, 2016)

thooks said:


> This is a subject I know a little about....
> 
> 
> These are some basic rub recipes that I will share.
> ...


Going to try this soon. Had some awesome store bought dry rub ribs on Friday night at my aunt's house.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 20, 2018)

Fair entries due this Sat. I'm doing Eastern Carolina Vinegar (right) and a new one that I'm super excited about, smoked peach habanero sauce. If it comes out as good as I think it will I'll share the recipe. The vinegar sauce is basically the one from the Meatwave site.


----------



## svk (Sep 20, 2018)

My mouth is watering just looking at those


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep the peach habanero has my mouth watering!


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Makes me hungry too.
Made these for a church rib cook-off . These were sweet with a little spice, gringo children spicy lol(I'm not into very spicy myself though). 
Not bad for precooked and reheated, I really don't like doing that, but if I had some right now I'd eat them .
Hope you do well Tim.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 23, 2018)

I figured the vinegar wouldn't show well. Looks like they liked the peach one


----------



## chipper1 (Sep 23, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> I figured the vinegar wouldn't show well. Looks like they liked the peach one
> View attachment 676342
> View attachment 676347


Nice job .
Where's the meat.


----------



## svk (Sep 23, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> I figured the vinegar wouldn't show well. Looks like they liked the peach one
> View attachment 676342
> View attachment 676347


Very impressive to bring home multiple ribbons!


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 23, 2018)

Since this IS the recipe forum...




For my tastes, next time I would cut the peaches to three lbs, and add some worchestshire.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's everything we turned in:




Right to left: smoked garlic kraut, pasta sauce, salsa verde, the two bbq sauces, sweet pickled hot peppers, peach syrup.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 6, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Here's everything we turned in:
> View attachment 677581
> 
> Right to left: smoked garlic kraut, pasta sauce, salsa verde, the two bbq sauces, sweet pickled hot peppers, peach syrup.


Sorry, that's LEFT to RIGHT


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 23, 2019)

good job! big wins at the county fair! well, done! 

I make my own bbq sauce, too. I like a sweet type. on numerous occasions friends, family have asked, "Hey! where did u buy this...?"


----------



## cedarhollow (Sep 24, 2019)

ribs and loin
rub concoction, 1/4 cup each of raw sugar, kosher salt and smoked paprika, 3 tbsp garlic powder 1 tbsp black pepper, 1 tbsp onion powder, 1/2 tsp cyanne, 1/2 tsp cumin, 1/2 tsp chilli powder.
i'm still expiermenting with it but everyone so far likes this


----------



## cedarhollow (Sep 24, 2019)

oh yeah the shaggy bark hickory has been best flavor so far


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 24, 2019)

After messing around with many wood species, hickory is my all around wood of choice now too. Also, after trying many home made and store bought rubs, I realized they're all very similar and just buy the big shaker of bbq rub at Gordon's. Your smoker and process makes a much bigger impact on the final product than a pinch more or less of the basic spices.


----------



## anlrolfe (Sep 24, 2019)

When I'm in a hurry for a dry rub mix I reach for two primary ingredients out of the cupboard then augment as the will and whim take me:

1-part brown sugar
1-part Old Bay Seasoning

Typically I'll augment with a few of the following. Never the same. John Wayne shoot from the hip.

Paprika
Onion powder
Garlic powder
Mustard powder
Red and/or Black pepper
Kosher salt

The Old Bay has much of what the typical rub contains. Why not make life easy.

If you want to try something crazy, base your dry rub around an Indian Tandoori spice.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Sep 24, 2019)

Do you guys find hickory and oak a bit strong for poultry? I enjoy hickory also but prefer fruit mixed w/ maple on poultry.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 24, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Do you guys find hickory and oak a bit strong for poultry? I enjoy hickory also but prefer fruit mixed w/ maple on poultry.


I'll cut back to two small chunks in the WSM but I've never had anyone complain.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 24, 2019)

cedarhollow said:


> ribs and loin
> rub concoction, 1/4 cup each of raw sugar, kosher salt and smoked paprika, 3 tbsp garlic powder 1 tbsp black pepper, 1 tbsp onion powder, 1/2 tsp cyanne, 1/2 tsp cumin, 1/2 tsp chilli powder.
> i'm still expiermenting with it but everyone so far likes this



did this week or so back... then had with my _in-house_ bbq sauce.... tasty!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 24, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> After messing around with many wood species, hickory is my all around wood of choice now too. Also, after trying many home made and store bought rubs, I realized they're all very similar and just buy the big shaker of bbq rub at Gordon's. Your smoker and process makes a much bigger impact on the final product than a pinch more or less of the basic spices.



plan on using hickory next time, too


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 24, 2019)

bowtechmadman said:


> Do you guys find hickory and oak a bit strong for poultry? I enjoy hickory also but prefer fruit mixed w/ maple on poultry.



yes, bit strong, imo...

like pecan for chicken


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 25, 2019)

When I was a kid a friend of my father smoked chicken halves on a pig cooker at a beer joint about every other weekend. His sauce was almost clear. I think his sauce was pretty simple. White vinegar and white wine vin., butter, crushed cayenne pepper, black pepper and salt. He would have a big pot of the sauce steaming in the cooker. After the chicken cooked for a while he would open the lid and dunk every piece in the sauce, drain a moment over the pot then turn and smoke some more. He would repeat this dunk/turn/smoke 4 or 5 times for an hour or more and then spoon the sauce over the chicken on the plate when served. His chicken was outstanding, golden brown and a serious tangy, peppery bite. I remember sipping the sauce off the plate w a spoon! I think I might have the recipe somewhere and I'll try to post it soon.


----------



## siouxindian (Sep 25, 2019)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> am interested in all brown sugar based BBQ sauce recipes...


Here is a barbecue sauce recipe. It’s my bbq sauce recipe for a sweet and spicy barbecue sauce. This can also make a great base to start your own BBQ sauce.

You can make this recipe and then add a few more ingredients to make it your own… or you can use it as-is (that’s what I do)!


16 oz Tomato Sauce
16 oz Ketchup
12 oz Chili Sauce
1 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1 cup Brown Sugar
1 cup Corn Syrup
1/2 cup Honey
1 TBS Worcestershire Sauce
1 TBS Soy Sauce
1/2 cup Dry Rub
1 TBS Hot Sauce
In a large pot combine the above ingredients over medium heat.

Be sure to stir really well to incorporate the brown sugar and dry spices.

Simmer for 30 minutes and stir often.

You can use this recipe for BBQ Ribs, BBQ Chicken and BBQ Pork. And it’s really great for those pulled pork sandwiches at home.

Malcom Reed ps this is a malcom reed recipe just a copy and past from youtube. but try it.


----------

